# nut files



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Hey all, looking for a reasonably priced set of nut files, say from 9-52ish without breaking the bank.

Info is appreciated!


cheers

rick in mb


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Files/Double-edge_Nut_Files.html


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> I'm not a fan of those files. *The angled sides make for v-shaped string slots*. They do cut well though.


Agreed. I would replace mine if I could find something better.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Agreed. I would replace mine if I could find something better.


I have an angled one and some of the plain ones that stew mac offers. I prefer the angled ones. you're welcome to try the other ones i have if you want. I find they bind in the slot too often.


----------

